

Lovelace – The Origin - hamidr
http://sydneypadua.com/2dgoggles/lovelace-the-origin-2/

======
bazzargh
If you're on twitter, Sydney Padua's doing a draw to give away some of the
original Lovelace & Babbage art today:
<https://twitter.com/sydneypadua/status/278092306761015297>

(by telling you this, I'm making my chances of winning worse, aren't I? aagh)

------
markokocic
Wow, didn't know she was a daughter of Lord Byron, the famous poet.

~~~
arethuza
The wikipedia entry on Lord "mad, bad and dangerous to know" Byron makes
fairly entertaining reading:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Byron>

~~~
yolesaber
If you enjoy decadent and bombastic poets, might I recommend a favorite of
mine?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wilmot,_2nd_Earl_of_Roches...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wilmot,_2nd_Earl_of_Rochester)

 _Rochester told the historian Gilbert Burnet that, "for five years together
he was continually drunk; not all the while under the visible effect of it."
He was repeatedly banished—and as often recalled—by the King he scurrilously
lampooned. Drinking made him "extravagantly pleasant"; it also led to
disgraces such as the destruction of a royal sundial and a brawl at Epsom in
which his friend Mr. Downes was killed._

------
toyg
2D Goggles is a fantastic read. It's funny and entertaining, packing a huge
number of references to real facts (thanks in great part to Babbage's own
self-glorifying writings). Half the fun is reading the notes and discovering
Lovelace really did meet Brunel, Babbage really did hate street musicians, and
so on.

It brings to life a certain exhilaration in English society during the
industrial revolution, when people thought every problem could be solved with
the right (steam-based) technology... not unlike what you might find in the
Bay Area these days.

~~~
justincormack
Babbage's writings? Ada's are much better, and arguably why Babbage is even
remembered.

------
ck2
Actual paper by Ada Lovelace (translated)
<http://www.fourmilab.ch/babbage/sketch.html>

------
JasonFruit
It's unfortunate that the site is so badly arranged; the comic is sweet,
especially Brunel.

------
kriro
Pretty nice. Love the use of "hitherto" :)

